# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  De aquellos polvos, vienen éstos lodos. Urbanización Camposol Mazarrón, posible corrupción a go go

## NoRegistrado

*La CHS traslada a la Fiscalía el expediente de Camposol*
*La alcaldesa advierte de que la judicialización de la urbanización puede paralizar posibles soluciones y «perjudicar más a los vecinos»*




> La Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente va a recibir información 'al cuadrado' sobre los problemas estructurales que sufre la urbanización Camposol. La primera en instar a la apertura de diligencias ha sido la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), al trasladar el expediente sancionador de más de 8 millones de euros que está tramitando contra la promotora y el Ayuntamiento de Mazarrón, por invadir supuestamente la rambla de Los Aznares vulnerando la Ley de Aguas. Desde el organismo de cuenca justificaron ayer que «se trata de unos hechos muy graves». En su informe sancionador subraya que al no haber acometido un deslinde entre los dúplex y el dominio de la rambla, «se puede constatar de forma indubitativa, que se ha ocupado una superficie de 66.759 metros cuadrados». La CHS también detalla que se ha «edificado/ocupado una superficie de 27.554 metros cuadrados de servidumbre de paso del cauce» y que se «ha urbanizado y construido sobre 373.284 metros cuadrados de zona de Policía de Aguas». Y ello a pesar de que «el cauce es público, tal y como queda de manifiesto en los informes».
> 
> La segunda vía por la que le llegará información al fiscal José Luis Díaz Manzanera es la comisión de trabajo de la Asamblea Regional. El diputado de Ciudadanos Luis Fernández avanzó ayer que pedirá al resto de grupos (PP, PSRM y Podemos) cerrar «un acuerdo unánime y aportar toda la información a la Fiscalía. Hay tema suficiente para que tome cartas en el asunto». Lo hizo durante la reunión que mantuvo con la Asociación de Vecinos Camposol, que aglutina a los propietarios de las 550 viviendas afectadas por la rambla. «Se tendrán que tomar acciones por dejación de funciones de todas las administraciones», insistió Fernández.
> 
> El parlamentario puso en el disparadero al Gobierno regional, «por no haber supervisado esta actuación urbanística», y Ayuntamiento, «por haber recepcionado la urbanización parcialmente». A la reunión con los afectados asistió el edil de Infraestructuras, Pedro Martínez, en representación del Consistorio. La alcaldesa, Alicia Jiménez, advirtió de que «cualquier judicialización de Camposol puede paralizar las soluciones que se están buscando y perjudicar más a los residentes». La regidora popular avanzó que «hay que ver la opción de ejecutar los avales porque la urbanizadora está en concurso de acreedores». También se está trabajando con la CHS. «No tenemos nada que ocultar», remarcó.
> 
> Próximamente se expondrá la situación al Consulado Británico, ya que la mayoría de los afectados son ciudadanos ingleses. De momento, todos los miércoles están celebrando reuniones de trabajo los arquitectos, ingenieros y aparejadores municipales para analizar alternativas. Jiménez subrayó que «se está intentando adelantar la modificación del Plan Parcial El Saladillo para adaptarlo a la realidad existente».
> 
> «Realidades no planificadas»  
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/mazarr...0004948-v.html

 En éste video de hace un año, ya se vieron las consecuencias de éstas nefastas y presuntas corrupciones. Luego a pedir motas, infraestructuras y demás. Como siempre, necesidades creadas para mantener en marcha la hormigonera. A chupar del bote la empresa constructora de turno, presuntos sobres, y, a vivir la vida, mindundis.



 Y es que, las zonas inundables... se inundan. Qué cosa más rara...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (11-nov-2015)

----------

